# 2008 Power stroke exhaust filter



## udot110a (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone know about the message I get about exhaust filter cleaning. I get this message at least once per tank of fuel and when it is cleaning the exhaust filter my fuel milage goes down to around 10mph. The fuel mileage is not that great to begin with the best I have got so far is 16mpg I hope it will get better after I get around 10,000 miles on.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Are'nt EMISSIONS great?

your turck should have some kind of manual pruge or cleaning drive cycle. you have to get the exhaust nice and hot then go in to a manual clean mode not sure how to do it on the new Fords. but PM me if you want me to look it up. this kind of system has really messed up the desiel engine...... WHAT WILL THEY THINK OF NEXT?


----------

